
Show HN: Codeadvice – Create, edit and collaborate on code online - idarwishman
https://www.codeadvice.io/
======
pmontra
I tried it out on my phone and it works, which is great, but the site and the
editor don't explain a few things

1\. Is this a closed source hosted service only? Not that this is a problem
(I'm using Google Docs among the others) but it would be nice to know.

2\. What happens to our files on codeadvice server? I didn't find any privacy
policy or terms of service.

3\. Who's making it? The donation through PayPal seems to go to
[https://peddlehawk.com/](https://peddlehawk.com/) and one of their bloggers
has a name that matches the HN name of the person that posted. Is that right?

4\. How to save the code to our own disks to run it? This is extremely
important. Copy and paste is not an option for serious work.

5\. How to load code?

6\. And finally, what are the purpose of the project and its business model?

~~~
arendtio
> 4\. How to save the code to our own disks to run it? This is extremely
> important. Copy and paste is not an option for serious work.

This can be a serious problem, so just as an inspiration I would like to share
what I have done once to solve the 'my browser can't access my disk problem':

I have a Nextcloud sync client running on all my devices and the Nextcloud
offers a WebDAV API. So the easy solution was to just let the web app sync my
files to my Nextcloud which in turn synced the files to my disk. Maybe
something similar is possible with Dropbox or Google Drive.

Yes, such kind of a setup creates some friction (one-time setup + dependence
on a 3rd party service), but it is better than copy and paste and doesn't
depend on special browser features.

------
tzfld
Are you sure that placing a 32 Mb gif on the front page of a website on an
apparently slow hosting server is the best solution?

~~~
tomclive
Just what I was going to say. That's a huge file and slows the site down
considerably. It should be easy to switch to a MPEG4/WebM video for animation.

~~~
tyingq
Yikes... size: 32.72MiB width: 1280px, height: 612px, frames: 8009

Goes from 32M to 3.3M as a WebM video, but I'm not sure it needs to have that
many frames. Sped it up 50%, as it seemed a bit slow:
[https://giant.gfycat.com/GranularTestyIndigowingedparrot.web...](https://giant.gfycat.com/GranularTestyIndigowingedparrot.webm)

------
d--b
Quick comment about the landing page: change the chat between the 2 guys, you
don't really to showcase that this enables people to insult each other.

------
raihansaputra
I will try this out. I have been struggling to find a neat tool for tutoring
my sibling remotely, currently bouncing between coderpad trials and scrimba.
Coderpad trials are time-limited but it doesn't make sense to shell that much
out just to tutor one person continuously, while scrimba is not that user
friendly for beginners (I have to get to Chrome Remote Desktop, start the
service, than connect back through scrimba). Maybe there's an existing
solution that I'm missing out there.

~~~
nimonian
If you're happy with python, r and julia, give Cocalc a try. I teach whole
classes remotely with it and it's great.

------
aloukissas
Oh boy, that open palm icon will definitely steer many Greek site visitors
away (it's almost the equivalent of the middle finger in Greek culture).

~~~
jspash
But just think of hordes of Thanksgiving loving American schoolchildren that
it will attract. Sorry, but that's the first thing that came to my mind.

But seriously, I do understand the need to be culturally sensitive and aware
these days since people tend to forget that the internet is global. Is there
some kind of database containing these kind of cross-culture transgressions?
Somewhere you can go to either a) find out if your target market has any
hangups about a certain colour, shape or words and b) submit it for peer
review for the same purpose.

I'm thinking something like Urban Dictionary but for business.

~~~
jjeaff
Just build your site how you like. The customers will definitely tell you.

------
symplee
Perhaps I'm just not finding the button, but is there a way to run the code?

35 different color themes for the editor is really nice. I got to try a bunch
that would be too cumbersome to install in my working environment.

Font size could probably use a slider vs having to click +/\- 1 digit at a
time. For example, if presenting, I'd want to scale up and down quickly
without having to make 20 mouse clicks.

~~~
idarwishman
This is just a code editor didn't want to make it to complex. Great idea with
the slider, the font size grows pretty quickly though!

------
tom_mellior
Nice job, though with a few quirks that I guess will be worked out at some
point.

I tried it with this C program:

    
    
        int main (void)
          {
          puts ("hello world");
          return 0;
        }
    

Note the strange indentation of the opening brace. I got that by typing
<Enter>{<Enter> after the opening brace, as I always do. Also, type names and
keywords ("int", "void", "return") have no syntax highlighting in the "C, C++,
C#" mode. This is unusual.

One thing that I think would be cool would be to add remarks to individual
lines, although I imagine that they would be really hard to keep in sync with
ever-changing code.

------
etopiei
chat function has XSS vulnerability

~~~
J_tt
I think there may be some more serious issues, unless the dev put a
console.log statement with "DICK BUTT WAS HERE" on his own site.

------
gitgud
Is this using the [1] monaco-editor?

[1] [https://github.com/Microsoft/monaco-
editor](https://github.com/Microsoft/monaco-editor)

~~~
xuejie
I believe this is CodeMirror [1], not monaco.

[1] [https://codemirror.net/](https://codemirror.net/)

------
tom--
Is the editor a fork of an existing editor out there?

Spelling mistakes in "84 languages" and "Accessibility", by the way.

------
meetsea
The syntax highlight for JAVA doesn't work well (everything is the same
color).

~~~
jspash
I found that strange, but not for accessibility reasons. What possible purpose
could this serve? I'm a full-time web developer and have never heard of this
feature, not can I think of a single instance where I would want to use it.

(Along with disabling pinch-to-zoom on mobile.)

------
icantrank
Your share buttons point to an 404ing URL (diff domain)

------
nodesocket
Nice job. Any plans to support saving files?

~~~
idarwishman
Haven't thought about it much since it saves for that specific url but I think
that's a good idea!

------
plibither8
> _Designed for Accessibility_

And yet the website has disabled selection of text. Nice.

Great project though! +1

------
alwaysreading
How does this differ from VS Code Live Share?
[https://visualstudio.microsoft.com/services/live-
share/](https://visualstudio.microsoft.com/services/live-share/)

~~~
idarwishman
You don't have to download VS Code I guess

